# 1968 Evinrude 6hp - parts to replace



## JRyno10 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a newish to me 1968 6hp evinrude (6802R). I bought it over the summer and it ran great. Now that it is winter I would like to go into then motor and replace anything that would be recommended. I know for sure that I need new spark plug wires to fix an issue that in am currently having. I think i read somewhere that the carb float should be replaced on older outboards because they were made of cork - and tear up? I am sure there are other parts that should be replaced as well. Also where might I find the new parts too replace the old ones? 

Thanks - JRyno10


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 29, 2012)

I would replace the water pump also.
There are several places on line where you can order from, ebay, amazon as so on, you can also check this place also.
https://www.marineengine.com/


----------



## ultra353 (Dec 29, 2012)

+1 on the water pump. Drain and refill lower unit gear oil and look for any water intrusion, if it looks good- refill. Grease all zerk fittings, If your going to have the flywheel off for the new plug wires inspect all ignition components, clean and set points to .020.


----------



## acwd (Dec 31, 2012)

I dont know when they went to brass floats in outboards. I do know dad has a late 50s Sea king 5 hp made by Evinrude it has a cork float and its still in good shape. It was coated with something that was resistant to gas. Like a varnish or something. Ignition coils is one thing to check thoroughly because when they get old, they crack. Unless someone has already changed them. 

Steve


----------



## JRyno10 (Jan 1, 2013)

I do not want to seem helpless but could someone help me locate the parts via https://www.marineengine.com/
Possibly list the part number?


----------



## acwd (Jan 1, 2013)

Got a model number?

Steve


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 1, 2013)

Those motors last a long time by themselves. A lot less time with Human intervention. If you feel you MUST fix something that aint broke, replace the Fuel pump.
That pump will go once in a life time. The plugs about every three years. That Water pump will last till it don't work no more.
You may need a Fuel pump kit. The Pump parts don't break till the Humanoid get's his hands in there.

Here's that pump.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 1, 2013)

JRyno10 said:


> I do not want to seem helpless but could someone help me locate the parts via https://www.marineengine.com/
> Possibly list the part number?



Plug wires, scroll down to items 23 & 24. Wire is ordered by the foot. https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1968&hp=6&model=6802R&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Magneto+Group

Looks like impeller repair kit is part # 379764 https://www.crowleymarine.com/parts/13433.cfm?gclid=CP3Z-vPsyLQCFU6mPAodmT4AnQ

And water pump repair kit is part # 382797 but I didn't have any luck searching on that #. 

both of those #'s are listed at the top center of the drawing on this page or you can scroll down and buy individual parts of the lower unit. 
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1968&hp=6&model=6802R&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Gearcase+Group

And if you want more parts, pick which section of the motor the part is located in and go to that section from here. 
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1968&hp=6&model=6802R


----------



## JRyno10 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Now what may be causing the engine to smell like its running hot?


----------



## JMichael (Jan 2, 2013)

JRyno10 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. Now what may be causing the engine to smell like its running hot?


The one thing that I know for sure will make one smell like it's running hot is that it actually is running hot. Is your water pump working like it should?


----------



## JRyno10 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what the best way to check that would be.


----------



## ultra353 (Jan 2, 2013)

Possibly a stuck thermostat. With motor running on a boat or barrel and water just below the oval hole thats 1/2 way or so up the leg, Can you hold your finger on the head for a count of 3-4 before it burns? If so your probably ok, if not - stuck closed t-stat, bad impeller, if run in salt water cooling passages might be clogged. Normal operating temps 140-160 degrees F.


----------

